# What's a 'custom title'?



## Malin Genie (May 7, 2002)

Not that it will affect my decision to become a 'community supporter' - I've used and got an amazing amount of information and interaction out of these boards for many months now..

..but what on Earth is a 'custom title'?


----------



## Crothian (May 7, 2002)

Under your name it says Member.  You can change that to something cool.


----------



## A2Z (May 7, 2002)

Or less than cool. It's your choice really.


----------



## Skarp Hedin (May 7, 2002)

Cool is in the eye of the beholder!
So long as they don't promote any elitism, sure.  If they do, I'll change my custom title to "Member", hehe.
Equality in the polity, comrade!


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 7, 2002)

The question is, can we rent our custom titles?  And even more relevant question, how much could I get for my custom title?  

(Note that this post, like my custom title, is entirely in jest.  I just couldn't think of anything witty to put in my custom title...)


----------



## RangerWickett (May 7, 2002)

Hey, thta's an idea!  Russ could sell ad space in people's titles.


----------



## thundershot (May 7, 2002)

Can you change your personal text in your profile? It'd be awfully difficult to come up with something that'd be there... like.. forever. 


Chris


----------



## UD (May 7, 2002)

Just showing off mine. Now cough up your $25, Im sick of getting the busy message!


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 7, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Hey, thta's an idea!  Russ could sell ad space in people's titles. *




I'm sure Morrus could get more from selling YOUR title than he could mine, RW.


----------



## trentonjoe (May 7, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Or less than cool. It's your choice really. *




Mine's waaaaaay less cool.


----------



## KDLadage (May 7, 2002)

At least you can sing... (or so I assume)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 7, 2002)

The more you see mine the cooler it gets.


----------



## Maldur (May 7, 2002)

How can you change the custom title?
Bribing moderators? Nifty scripts? Magic? Easily overlooked option screens?

;D, Maldur


----------



## orbitalfreak (May 7, 2002)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *How can you change the custom title?
> Bribing moderators? Nifty scripts? Magic? Easily overlooked option screens?
> 
> ;D, Maldur *




That would be under 'bribing moderators' 

Go to this page, and look at the top-right corner, under *Register for a Community Supporter member account*, and click that.  Instructions are on that page.  

Basically, if you *VOLUNTARILY* (wanna make sure that's clear) donate $25 to ENWorld, you get a custom title, access to "Who's Online" list of members/guests currently browsing the boards, and access to the "Search" feature (once enough people donate, b/c search is off right now).  [edit] Oh, I almost forgot the most important reason to donate: You help out ENWorld because this money will go towards the purchase of a server upgrade, which will allow cool features (the aforementioned Search for community supporters, as well as avatars, and other stuff), and hopefully the lifting of the 200 User Limit on the boards right now.  [/edit]

Well, it might be better to just provide a direct link to the Register for a Community Supporter member account page


----------



## Maldur (May 8, 2002)

oops, stupid me.

Morrus might want to advertise this thing on the news page.
I didn't read through the "would you pay for..." thread recently.

When I get home Ill put up my bit (now to think of a nice title....)


----------



## Darkness (May 8, 2002)

thundershot said:
			
		

> *Can you change your personal text in your profile? It'd be awfully difficult to come up with something that'd be there... like.. forever.
> 
> 
> Chris *



I don't think that you can, even if you're a community supporter. However, if you ask Morrus nicely, he'll change it for you.


----------



## Darkness (May 8, 2002)

Oh, and Moved to Meta, of course.


----------

